

What will life be like in 2020 - poppysan

As an 80's baby, the greatest technological marvel I can remember is the advancement of the internet.  The article listed here yesterday made me wonder -- What are your predictions for 2020?  Here's mine:<p>1. artificial limbs controlled with the mind.  There are already advancements in this area, and I am interested where it'd go in 10 years.<p>2. solid state fuel cells are the main power source for vehicles.<p>3. 1 Terabyte thumb drives are old news.  They are commonplace.<p>Add your predictions!
======
alan-crowe
Telepresence will displace business air travel

<http://www.cawtech.freeserve.co.uk/gf-abs.2.html>

------
kirubakaran
Matrix like immersive realistic second life... but non-invasive. (no metal
rods stuck down your neck)

